# Incubating



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomorrow is day seven, but I candled tonight and all eggs show sign I life, I'm curious about the one only showin the blood ring. But I'm excited!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

So cool! What breed of chicken are they?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Rhode Island reds. None of my brown leghorns wanted to give my eggs so I only had reds. But that's okay!








This is a picture from today, you can see the fetus there!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

That is pretty cool!!


----------

